# Current tank pics



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few pics from last night.
I trimmed a bunch out on Friday, I need to plant the tank out a bit more.
I think I'll get a 120 and start new.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

id love to be able to aquascape like that one day


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good Pete


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Awsome pics once again.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats a really good looking set up. That Diamond looks as happy as a pig in sh1t!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great pics!

Starting new with a 120g sounds like a good idea..Go for it!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,
It's just a few years ago that I'd go buy 30 bucks in plants to take a few pictures and watch them melt and get covered in slime in the tank....lol


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tank looks real good man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wicked tank Sir-That rhoms amazing-Them plants are nice and vibrant and really sets of the coloration of the rhom once again(along with the other misc tetra's).Certainly love seeing pics of it....Thanks for shareing Pete....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Here's a few pics from last night.
> I trimmed a bunch out on Friday, I need to plant the tank out a bit more.
> I think I'll get a 120 and start new.


Looks Great! My P tends to trash through the plants destroying them. Do you have that problem ever?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks Great! My P tends to trash through the plants destroying them. Do you have that problem ever?


Oh Yes,
I have another rhom here and it's terrible....
Just like a weed eater , he crops everything off level with the gravel...
I've only had 2 of these diamonds but both hardly ever bothered with the plants unless it was in the way.

Thanks


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Stunning as always, Ill never get sick of looking at that rhom/tank.

If I remember correctly, your not even dosing Co2 right? What wattage lighting are you using? Ferts? and how much?

Also, if you have time, what settings on your camera are you using?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks man,
I'm using Flourish Excel and the other Flourish products.

Settings for this picture below are


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

the long plants in the background arent vals are they? I thought flourisch excell was bad for them?? Sure looks like they are doing amazing to me!! GREAT looking tank man love it! Whats the bushy green foreground plant you got? i like it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> the long plants in the background arent vals are they? I thought flourisch excell was bad for them?? Sure looks like they are doing amazing to me!! GREAT looking tank man love it! Whats the bushy green foreground plant you got? i like it


Yeah, they are vals and there's been no problems at all.

I just planted things when I got home from Rizmans and never got around to moving things.

I'm looking forward to doing bigger tank with more thought into it.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

awesome tank wink

nice work









your rhom is almost identical to mine (only yours is bigger







)


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

If you don’t mind me asking Winkyee, what is the name of that short blanket plant you have along the front of your tank clearly seen in the last picture? Brilliant tank, a real sight of living beauty. Well done and keep up the obviously great work!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Linford said:


> If you don't mind me asking Winkyee, what is the name of that short blanket plant you have along the front of your tank clearly seen in the last picture? Brilliant tank, a real sight of living beauty. Well done and keep up the obviously great work!


That's wisteria.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great shots of a great tank and fish, wink!!

Great job!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

beautiful tank and F*cking awesome pictures! I hate your skills. the crypt is still my favorite plant in your tank, it just adds an awesome touch.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

how do you have this tank set up......bpm, wpg etc etc.


----------

